# Umwandlung von RGB Modus nach CMYK



## oaki (24. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein Bild bearbeitet das nicht zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt gerne ausdrucken möchte.
Nun habe ich bemerkt, dass ich von Anfang an den RGB Modus eingestellt hatte. Wenn ich nun auf den CMYK Modus umstelle und das Bild as PDF abspeichere, sehen die Farben nicht mehr so kräftig aus wie wenn ich das Bild im RGB Modus als PDF speichere.

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit dies zu verhindern?

Vielen Dank  & Gruss


----------



## hotschen (25. August 2006)

Willst du zuhause ausdrucken, auf nem Tintenstrahler? Dann lass das Bild im RGB und alles wird gut. Tintenstrahldrucker (zumindest die meisten) erwarten RGB.


----------



## oaki (25. August 2006)

Hi!

Vielen Dank fuer deine Antwort. Nein, ich moechte es eigentlich einer Firma geben die das ganze dass als Flyer druckt.. Die brauchen wahrscheinlich mit CMYK Farben oder?

Gruss


----------



## Zinken (25. August 2006)

Bei einer halbwegs vernünftigen Firma sollte das egal sein. Bei Bedarf wandeln die es dann selbst - was im ungünstigsten Fall natürlich auch zu leichten Farbverfälschungen führen kann. Im Zeifelsfall hilft aber immer ein kurzer Anruf bei der betreffenden Firma weiter, da die am Besten wissen, welche Daten sie genau brauchen.


----------



## versuch13 (25. August 2006)

Ich mache nicht viele Print Arbeiten, aber wenn dann arbeite ich immer bis zum ende im RGB Modus, wandle dann in CMYK um und führe einfach nochmal eine Farbkorrektur durch. Natürlich kommt man so nicht genau an die RGB Farben ran, aber kräftiger kriegst du es so schon.


----------



## oaki (25. August 2006)

Vielen Dank fuer eure Antworten!

Verusch 13: Wie machst du die Farbkorrektur? Schraubst du einfach ein bisschen an dern Saettigung rum?

Gruss


----------



## versuch13 (25. August 2006)

Naja, einfach rumschrauben triffts nicht so genau. Kommt natürlich immer auf die Farben an. Zeig doch einfach mal deine Grafik dann kann man dazu was sagen.


----------

